# Mixing valve replacement



## okremodeling (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi I was sent on a job to tile a bathroom wall that a plumber installed a new single valve where there was a two handle faucet. The hole that the plumber made was big. I thought that I could use an oversize plate but the hole is too big. Any suggestion as to how to "furr" out the wall to match the existing wall tiles?


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Get a larger escutcheon made from .040 Stainless and Silicone it in place then reinstall the Manufacturers ring and handle.

I am certain that they have prefabricated ones available at your local Plumbing Supply or online but I do not have the patience to locate one for you. Sorry!

Ask Killer Toilet Spider.

Better yet, go to the DIY forum........................


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Caulk.

You are going to need lots and lots of caulk.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

They have sort of universal remodel plates that look like the buckle from a championship wrestling belt. Many of them are downright huge. 

http://hdsupplysolutions.com/webapp...51&catalogId=10051&rstate=417105-1&req=search


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

mdshunk said:


>


Thanks Shunk!!!!

That is EXACTLY the one of which I was thinking!!!!!

That is a Retro Fit Cover for a two-handle-to-Delta/Mixette conversion.

Works like a Charm!!!! And easy to use!


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> They have sort of universal remodel plates that look like the buckle from a championship wrestling belt. Many of them are downright huge.
> 
> http://hdsupplysolutions.com/webapp...51&catalogId=10051&rstate=417105-1&req=search


 
Marc, while your at it, can I get a link for some smart boxes? THe houses around here have never heard of them!!

Thx


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

and order me a pizza


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Pepperoni!


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

Does this mean I'm not getting my smart box link?

Damn....Sausage please


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

The original:
http://www.smartboxinc.com/

The copy:
http://www.aifittings.com/whnew78.htm

The most recent copy:
http://www.alliedmoulded.com/index....gory/template/products_sub_res/categoryid/222

They're all three basically the same.


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks man!!

I wanted to just buy a box or two of them....will call them!

Sooooo, how bout that pizza??


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> The original:
> http://www.smartboxinc.com/
> Pepperoni
> The copy:
> ...


:clap::laughing::laughing:


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

JamesNLA said:


> Thanks man!!
> 
> I wanted to just buy a box or two of them....will call them!


I've actually talked to the SmartBox guy on the phone. When you call that number, you're talking to the owner. Very nice guy, but only call when you have a bit of time on your hands. Read between those lines. He's very passionate about his product. 

Most of the supply houses have the Arlington version on the shelf nowadays. The real SmartBox version lacks a distribution network, so that's probably what hurts them. Everyone can get or already carries Arlington. 

Most of the cool new stuff stays in the northeast for years before it gets to the rest of the country. Most of the electrical manufacturers are here in the northeast to begin with, and all the manufacturers that are interested in making new stuff are all in the northeast. We get all the cool stuff first.


----------

